# 40k stat cards



## connor986 (Feb 14, 2008)

i played a game of urban war the other day with my friend it was my first game and i realissed that they dont have codex's they have stat cards. i then got the thought of making stat cards for 40k. do you think it is a good idea?
tell me what you think

btw, i have got a couple of sample cards i will post on here later.

*MODDED*

a large version of a space marine attack bike stat card


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not sure I follow. You need a copy of the appropriate Codex to play the game, so how were they fielding an army without owning the Codex? Stat cards are all well and good as a reference tool, though.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you mean stat sheets? 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/warhammer40000/roster/assets/40k-roster.pdf


----------



## connor986 (Feb 14, 2008)

nah i dont mean stat sheets i mean like the stat cards you get in games like urban war hordes/warmachine and star wars minis.

i will upload a couple of the cards now.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That was too much info for the boards i reckon... the idea is sound, as long as you've still got the codex.


----------



## connor986 (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah you would still need a codex but with stat cards you have them in front of you so whenever you need a bit of info you dont have to open a book find the page and then find the rule or stat that you want


----------



## Kosh (Feb 8, 2008)

That's my plan, using 3x5 index cards. I enter all the stats on the front of the card. Unit Name, WS, BS, etc., Type, Wargear, Special Rules, Options Chosen, and Point total.

Then on the back I put all the weapon info for each weapon the unit is carrying. Range, Strength, etc. Below that I write out a shorthand version of each special rule or weapon rule descriptions, etc. I type all this on Word and print them out. My printer is a pain to get it to print 3x5 cards, I have copy and paste the info into a text box in another word file that's been set to vertical.

Now that I've typed all this, why don't I just attach a template. I took out all of the rule bits so it shouldn't break any copyrights. I left enough for you to get an idea, you'll just need to go look it up and fill it in yourself.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

to be honest, this sounds like a hassle, just use the quick ref sheet.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 8, 2008)

For a veteran, you're probably right. I'm a newbie, it makes it a whole lot easier for me than to scrounge for rules in the book. Not only that, it helps me remember rules when I have to type them in and what not. I'm sure I'll grow out of it eventually. :crazy:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

theres a quick ref sheet with everything on it in every codex. if it helps, highlight the parts you use most.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The only issue I have with that is that units have so many options that you would have to write up new cards for each different unit layout you have. I find it is just easier to look things up in the codex when need be. Although I have used stat cards when I am creating army lists. My lists tend to be roughly the same with just a swap out of a unit or a change of weapons. I have stat cards with typical unit layouts and points costs. I can easily create an army list by just putting a bunch of cards together and swapping out on unit for another without writing up a brand new list. 

I still remember the old days where starter sets would come with stat cards for the units that came in the box.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I wouldn't use them, but if it works for you go for it.

The reference sheets Torealis mentioned are great though, I have all of them, very handy. You can get them off the GW website.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, I have the reference sheets. The other reason I like the cards is, it reminds me to use everything. After I move a unit, I place that card down in a pile. Once I have no cards left in my hand, I know I moved everything. Same for shooting phase. I like them a lot and after you make them once, you just save the word file as the name of the unit. If you want to make changes you don't have to type everything back out, just change your options.


----------



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

Kosh said:


> That's my plan, using 3x5 index cards. I enter all the stats on the front of the card. Unit Name, WS, BS, etc., Type, Wargear, Special Rules, Options Chosen, and Point total.
> 
> Then on the back I put all the weapon info for each weapon the unit is carrying. Range, Strength, etc. Below that I write out a shorthand version of each special rule or weapon rule descriptions, etc. I type all this on Word and print them out. My printer is a pain to get it to print 3x5 cards, I have copy and paste the info into a text box in another word file that's been set to vertical.
> 
> Now that I've typed all this, why don't I just attach a template. I took out all of the rule bits so it shouldn't break any copyrights. I left enough for you to get an idea, you'll just need to go look it up and fill it in yourself.


Quite a neat idea. I took it a step further in Photoshop and feel drained after doing one card.
View attachment 255

I had to reduce resolution to post but I think you guys get the idea. It's quite a drag to do this. And all because I was trying to get my woman to play the game with me at home. Sigh.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Kosh said:


> ... The other reason I like the cards is, it reminds me to use everything. After I move a unit, I place that card down in a pile. Once I have no cards left in my hand, I know I moved everything...


This is genius, at least, if you're an idiot like me, who always goes "ah crap, I forgot to move my assault marines" or whatever, long after the time has passed, it's genius.

I can see advantages to this. I like the idea of having certain well-used units that you shuffle to create new lists. I agree it could be a bit of a hassle filling them all out though.


----------



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

All we need now is something like this: http://starwars.mattylee.com/card_gen/index.html
in a 40K version.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't remember any of the Visual Basic programming class that I took a couple years back, but something like that shouldn't be too hard to make for 40k.

If you find yourself constantly forgetting to move units or shoot with a unit, just go down your army list and make a little mark next to each unit after you move it.


----------



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

After some surfing around and much headache trying to alter the source code (I just can't get the connection from the Web forms to the PHP file!), I think it might be easier to just come up with some Powerpoint templates. I'll be coming up with some hopefully soon. At least you can be sure they'll fit into the standard card sleeves when you print them.


----------

